# Gold verdienen als Ingenieur



## Rygel (6. Februar 2009)

hallo zusammen.

meine sorge teilt sicher jeder ingenieur (früher oder später): warum verdienen sich alchimisten ne goldene nase und ich nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

?

wollte also einfach mal in die runde fragen: verkauft ihr hergestellte sachen (im AH)? kann man damit gold verdienen oder zahlt man nur unnötige AH-gebühren? was verkauft ihr? munition? die nessinwary 400 und/oder den chopper/feuerstuhl? die meisten herstellbaren sachen sind ja leider an einen entsprechend hohen ingi-skill gebunden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

ich selbst habe leider noch nix verkaufen können. munition benutze ich selbst und das motorrad habe ich noch nichtmal für mich selbst zusammen gespart.


----------



## Drakenx (10. Februar 2009)

Rygel schrieb:


> hallo zusammen.
> 
> meine sorge teilt sicher jeder ingenieur (früher oder später): warum verdienen sich alchimisten ne goldene nase und ich nicht
> 
> ...



Noch kann man Munition verkaufen. Oder auch evt. die Zielfernrohre. Damit hab ich zumindest während der Skillzeit einen Teil der Kosten wieder reinholen können.

Grundsätzlich ist Ingi aber eher ein Fun-Beruf - und wirds auch wohl immer bleiben.


----------



## migraene (10. Februar 2009)

Drakenx schrieb:


> Noch kann man Munition verkaufen. Oder auch evt. die Zielfernrohre. Damit hab ich zumindest während der Skillzeit einen Teil der Kosten wieder reinholen können.
> 
> Grundsätzlich ist Ingi aber eher ein Fun-Beruf - und wirds auch wohl immer bleiben.


nesingwary verkauft sich super, gut man muss alles erfarmen um gewinn zu machen,aber dann klingelts richtig in der kasse!


----------



## Sir Wagi (10. Februar 2009)

Also in Kombintaion mit Bergbau und in Begleitung eines Schockdrosselnden Partikelextraktors lässt sich eigentlich gut Gold verdienen ... 
Projektile, Schusswaffen und Zielfernrohre gehen ganz gut ...
Man muss halt mal ausversehen farmen ^^ ...

Und am Besten zu ganz schrägen Uhrzeiten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ...

Aber es is schon so, dass diverse andere Berufe mehr Gold bringen -.-


----------



## Karasuke (14. Februar 2009)

Jap, zum Beispiel verdinet sich bei uns auch dem Server ein Kräuterer dumm und dämlich. Seit dem Vor-Patch zu WotLK gabs bei uns auf dem Server einen Inschriften-Boom der bisher anhält. Selbst für Low-Lvl Kräuter verlangen die Unsummen.
Aber ab und zu kann ein ehrlicher Ingi ja noch eine müde Mark mit Fernrohren und den Waffen machen.


----------



## ach was solls. (15. Februar 2009)

Ein Tipp an euch alle, der mir sehr geholfen hat : lvlt euch gelegentlich einen neuen 80er hoch und skillt auf lederer / kräuter .. da farmt ihr während des lvln die ganzen mats und die schickt ihr eurem main .. so da hat der halt die ganzen sachen die er für nen guten preis verscherbeln kann .. so hab ich mir 2 chopper & ein tundramammut finanzieren können, hat natürlich seine zeit gedauert und ich farme heute auch noch mit meinem twink ..  ( lvl 80 versteht sich ) ja ist zwar aufwändig aber so kann man weiterhin spaß am beruf haben und gleichzeitig gold verdienen.


----------



## cM2003 (16. Februar 2009)

Super Idee die Sache mit Lederer und Kräuter. Kannst du deine Kräuter umledern zu "Schweres Goldblatt" und so! Habs zwar noch nicht gemacht, aber sehr empfehlenswert!

Also wenn Farmberufe dann jawohl Kräuterer und Bergbau... Die Erze sind so sau teuer im AH, da verdient man sich nen goldenen Ständer (ich noch nicht, da Eigenbedarf, aber hab auch so meine 23k Gold)...

Oder aber Erze farmen und Juwi basteln lassen.

Aber zum Thema Kohle machen mit Ingi: Spätestens mit 3.1 wird das hart... Denke das einzige was man gescheit los wird sind dann Zielfernrohre. So wie es halt auch zu BC war. Es ist halt ein "Funberuf" mehr oder weniger.

PS: Ja ich bin ein Freund der 3 Punkte!


----------



## ciaz (17. Februar 2009)

Sir schrieb:


> Also in Kombintaion mit Bergbau und in Begleitung eines Schockdrosselnden Partikelextraktors lässt sich eigentlich gut Gold verdienen ...
> Projektile, Schusswaffen und Zielfernrohre gehen ganz gut ...
> Man muss halt mal ausversehen farmen ^^ ...
> 
> ...



Mittlerweile brauch keiner mehr die Erze/Äonenzeugs, da fast alle Chars soweit ausgestattet sind bzw die Crafting Berufe maximiert wurden. Nur vereinzelt Twinks werden noch hochgezogen. Ergo wird man zumindest auf dem Server Destromath den Stack Saroniterz und Äonenfeuer nicht für ueber 30 Gold los. Also lohnt sich imo die Farmerei nicht (mehr) dafür. Das einzige was wirklich noch geht wie bloede, sind Kräuter, da immer Flasks, Tränke und Glyphen gebraucht werden.

Falls man also wirklich vor hat über einen laengeren Zeitraum Kohle zu scheffeln (Fürs 20k Mammut oder den CHopper), ein SCHNELLES Flugmount (sollte man eigentlich spaetestens haben, wenn man alles in Nordend durchgequestet hat) sein Eigen nennt und auf die paar 100 Hps durch Zähigkeit (Bergbau 450) verzichten kann, würd ich Bergbau kicken, Kräutern neu lernen und ab dafür. Selbst die Lowkräuter um 150-250 bringen pro Stack je nach Server bis zu 40/50 Gold... Falls man dann endlich die Edel-Mounts sein Eigen nennen darf, kann man ja wieder wechseln auf BB.

Ne zeitlang gingen diese Kondensatoren, die man für die Quest in der Tundra braucht, recht gut. Aber leider sind die Zeiten auch vorbei.


----------



## [DM]Zottel (17. Februar 2009)

Als Ingenieur Gold zu farmen ist einfach nicht rentabel. Die investierte Zeit ist viel zu hoch für den Ertrag. Es wurden zwar viele Tips hier genannt, aber mir wäre das Gold / Stunde zu wenig was man damit verdienen kann. Der Ingi war immer und bleibt immer ein Fun Beruf. Wer Gold verdienen will sol Steinchen schleifen oder Sammelberufe nehmen aber nicht das Forum voll pflastern dass man nichts mit dem Beruf verdient.

Kauf Sachen billig im AH und verkauf Sie teuerer. Einfacher kommst an Gold ned ran. Und wenn du Probleme mit der Wirtschaft in WoW hast dann mach Dailies. Da kommst locker auf 3-4 Gold pro Minute. (Questbelohnung + Drops).

Solltest du Heiler sein und Probleme haben dass Dalies dir zu lange dauern dann nutze doch die Situation des Heilermangels und prostituiere dich virtuell. RENT A HEALER - 50 Gold pro Stunde. Fänd ich mal nen netten Ansatz :-)


----------

